# Venezuela powdered milk line



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Scrambling for powdered milk:


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Scrambling for food:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Venezuela's currency has fallen 88 percent in the last year....

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonkblog/wp/2015/08/05/venezuela-is-basically-bankrupt-again/



> In other words, it's not profitable for unsubsidized companies to stock their shelves, but not profitable enough for subsidized ones to do so, either. That's why Venezuela's supermarkets don't have enough food


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Isn't Chavez Obama's roll model?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Posted one hour ago ..

http://uk.reuters.com/article/2015/08/06/uk-venezuela-looting-idUKKCN0QB20120150806

*Looting and violence on the rise in Venezuela supermarkets*



> Venezuelan supermarkets are increasingly being targeted by looters as swollen lines and prolonged food shortages spark frustration in the OPEC nation struggling with an economic crisis.
> 
> Shoppers routinely spend hours in lines to buy consumer staples ranging from corn flour to laundry soap, turning lines into venues for shoving matches and now more frequent attempts to plunder shops.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

LastOutlaw said:


> Scrambling for powdered milk:


Noticed a few people had only one bag of powder milk and other with 3 or 4 bags. Guess it was all you can grab service?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> Noticed a few people had only one bag of powder milk and other with 3 or 4 bags. Guess it was all you can grab service?


Mob Rules.

There's was NOTHING "orderly and organized" about that event


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

That's how Communists and Socialists like it, they want people de-humanized and unruly. 
I guess we should expect this type of bad behavior from all of the Sanctuary Cites in the U.S.A.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Once the EBT cards stop working it will happen here too!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

A government can only arrest so many people until the camps are all full. Then it is either shoot them or ignore them.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

hiwall said:


> A government can only arrest so many people until the camps are all full. Then it is either shoot them or ignore them.


They'll be hiding in their bunkers long before it gets to that point.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*This is the country that I left*

So my advice to all, is to love and care what we have to never take anything from granted too stop the waste and over indulgentment. 










Is much worse now than went I left ,much worse........


----------

